# Can I replace my Speakers without changing the Amplifier



## aryan_mukherji (Mar 19, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I am a music and movies enthusiast,so I bought a Philips HTS3560 1000W(rms) Blu-ray Home Cinema Kit couple of weeks ago and i am glad that i bought it, but i am not able to get the desired output, the base is a little out of the line....and i was thinking may be if i could replace it by Sony Speakers(I dont know if Sony sells only speakers without the whole Home Theater System)..and connect it to my Philips Home Theater...I dont know if its possible...So if anyone had this kind of problem before or facing it, i want to know the possible solutions without replacing my Philips amplifier....Please i need some help from you guys..i am not a tech savvy..anyway any comments or solutions are deeply appreciated...

If I can change Speakers for my amplifier what would you recommend(brand name and model)?


Thanks & Regards,
Kaiser


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

What size is your room and how much is your budget?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

aryan_mukherji said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am a music and movies enthusiast,so I bought a Philips HTS3560 1000W(rms) Blu-ray Home Cinema Kit couple of weeks ago and i am glad that i bought it, but i am not able to get the desired output, the base is a little out of the line....and i was thinking may be if i could replace it by Sony Speakers(I dont know if Sony sells only speakers without the whole Home Theater System)..and connect it to my Philips Home Theater...I dont know if its possible...So if anyone had this kind of problem before or facing it, i want to know the possible solutions without replacing my Philips amplifier....Please i need some help from you guys..i am not a tech savvy..anyway any comments or solutions are deeply appreciated...
> 
> ...


kaiser,
On the whole HTIB's are Designed to be only used with the components that comprise it. This is especially true of the amplifier in the package as it was designed specifically for the Speakers partnered with it.

When attempting to use different speakers with HTIB's, the majority of the time there is not enough power to properly drive other speakers. Most of these systems rely on the subwoofer to handle most of the output and have very little power for driving the speakers let alone speakers Designed to be driven by AV Receivers.

I would recommend either setting up this system in your Bedroom if it is past the Return Period or selling it to a friend or on Ebay or other Listing Website.

That is I would start over with an AVR and new speakers and subwoofer. While more expensive, the performance upgrade is huge as is the added flexibility to upgrade individual aspects of your HT as funds permit. If you can provide a budget, we can go from there.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

aryan_mukherji said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am a music and movies enthusiast,so I bought a Philips HTS3560 1000W(rms) Blu-ray Home Cinema Kit couple of weeks ago and i am glad that i bought it, but i am not able to get the desired output, the base is a little out of the line....and i was thinking may be if i could replace it by Sony Speakers(I dont know if Sony sells only speakers without the whole Home Theater System)..and connect it to my Philips Home Theater...I dont know if its possible...So if anyone had this kind of problem before or facing it, i want to know the possible solutions without replacing my Philips amplifier....Please i need some help from you guys..i am not a tech savvy..anyway any comments or solutions are deeply appreciated...
> 
> ...


From the sounds of it, you're going to need separate pieces entirely. I recommend getting a true quality pair of fronts and a subwoofer for 2.1, and a receiver as well. You can eventually add surrounds/center/second sub etc, but a good 2.1 represents 80-95% of what is in most movie soundtracks. A starter system I often recommend is a pair of Behringer 2031Ps, a Marantz B-Stock receiver, and a 300-500USD subwoofer (the Emotiva Ultra 12 perhaps?). I don't know if this fits into your budget or not but I strongly feel it represents a genuine and easily noticible upgrade in many aspects.

I also doubt the philips receiver is as robust, or versatile as you need to get good sound quality at dynamic SPLs in real rooms with real speakers. Most HTIBs are made for tiny apartments and low SPLs. Rarely do they give a sufficient presentation for home theater. If possible, try to sell it or return it and make a true upgrade.


----------



## aryan_mukherji (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you all for your suggestions and recommendations...it really helps a lot..


----------

